# Breeder around the NY area



## avincent52 (Jul 23, 2008)

I was in the same boat not long ago. (I posted a thread entitled "Why does it have to be so hard?" which is still searchable.)
The good news is that you've come to the right place.
And you're right to be a little concerned. A lot of rather sketchy breeders have really nice websites, and some of the best have no websites at all. (Of course, some great breeders have great sites, so it's not a hard and fast rule.)
FWIW, the English Creme thing seems like it can be a bit of a problem. It becomes a marketing thing for breeders looking to charge more for their dogs.
And FYI, you can't send PMs until you have 15 posts, so you're likely to be getting messages to which you cannot reply.
Good luck, 
Allen


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Go to the the Golden Retriever Puppy Referral page on the GRCA's web site. I'd start there and then get word of mouth recommendations. We are in CT. I get to see a Woodwinds Golden many mornings. She is just beautiful. She's not as light as the creams, but she is pretty darn close. Her owner is an obedience trainer and works with her in the area near my office. She makes my day! We have a number of good breeders in our area.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Not sure which end of New York youre at but in NJ I would recomend Gold Rush where my Piper and Videochick's Ginger came from. (The're sisters)


----------



## agoldenliferanch (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forum. And congratulatations on your decision to add a Golden to your family. Hopefully there are members here who can point you to a reputable breeder in your area of NY. There is much confusion about "American" vs "English" Goldens and this site http://www.starcrowned.com/egnatest/default.aspx, which has been mentioned here before, explains it just about as well as anything I've read. While some breeders exploit the differences for profit, there are differences nonetheless. Doesn't make an "English" golden better or worse than the others, just a bit different. I own both, English and American Goldens. Good luck in your search!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Please read the Golden Retriever Club of America's take on "Rare White" and "English Creme" colored Goldens. Nothing wrong with preferring that but don't be nisled into paying a ridiculous price.
http://www.grca.org/allabout/a_doodle-white.html#white
Plus be sure to check out this thread on this forum 
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=22440

I will assume you are talking the NYC area.
Here are some links to Golden Retriever Clubs in that area and their puppy/breeder referral pages.

Garden State GRC
http://www.gsgrc.org/breederref.htm

Hudson Valley GRC
http://www.hvgrc.org/puppies.html

Long Island GRC
http://www.ligrc.org/

Southern Berkshire GRC
http://www.sbgrc.org/puppy.html

Connecticut River Valley GRC
http://www.crvgrc.org/index.asp?ID=20

Yankee GRC
http://yankeegrc.org/wantagolden.html


----------



## Ktes (Nov 9, 2008)

Kimm said:


> Go to the the Golden Retriever Puppy Referral page on the GRCA's web site. I'd start there and then get word of mouth recommendations. We are in CT. I get to see a Woodwinds Golden many mornings. She is just beautiful. She's not as light as the creams, but she is pretty darn close. Her owner is an obedience trainer and works with her in the area near my office. She makes my day! We have a number of good breeders in our area.


Thank you for the response. Do any of the breeders that you know are good have websites or some kind of information i can look at? CT is not that far and I would be willing to drive there. So anymore information you can give me would appreciated.

I also did some research online and found 2 sites that claim to be selling 100 percent english cream . One is *Tulip tree Retrievers*, their located in Indiana. They wanted 2000 for a puppy. Also one in Ohio called *Starr* *Goldens*, I havent been in contact with them, so not sure of the price. Does anyone have any experience with them? I tried searching for info on them but couldn't find anything. The only thing that concerns me is, that i wont be able to pick them up and probably would have to work out some kind of delivery arrangement. I feel bad putting the puppy through that travel alone.

I found some additional breeders not to fair away. Goldilocks Goldens in PA, Golden Delight in NY and Moonlight Bark Goldens in NY. If anyone has dealt with them or has any information about them, can you please let me know. your experience.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I wouls stay far away from Tulip Tree Goldens. Any breeder who breeds doodles is only in it for the money. End of disscussion on that


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

I would be leary of Star Goldens...Last year when I was looking for a new golden puppy I was in communication with them and when they found out I lived in Ohio. They cut off communication and said they didn't sell to people instate! A warning sign to me!!!

Good luck and be careful! 

:wave: Sherrie


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Hit send a little quick on that last one but the Golden Doodle thing got me.
As for Starr I do not know anything about them. They do mention hip and elbow clearances on some dogs but nothing about hearts and eyes. Also they refer to parentage but do not give any pedigree info. If they can make a website like they have all this should also be included. 
I also have a problem with the part that states "There are alot of poorly bred English Goldens or half English Golden Retrievers in the USA. There are only a small handful of breeders that have quality dogs."
They may be fine, but you need to ask all the questions and require proof of their answers. I am sorry to say you can not just take anyones word for it today.
I think you can find lots of well bred Goldens of English background as long as you are deligent in your search and patient. They are out there.

Good Luck


----------



## agoldenliferanch (Aug 1, 2008)

I agree with the previous posts. In addition, a warning sign to me on the Starr Goldens site is that they mention all these championship lines and clearances but don't offer links to either for verification. You want the abililty to research the backgrounds (pedigree) of perspective puppies as well as the ability to easily verify their health clearances.
At the end of the day, the only way you can feel safe about your decision is to do your due diligence via phone conversations, emails and research with prospective breeders and then narrow down your list and make physical visits to the finalists. Any one who refuses a home visit or won't provide you with proof of clearances and pedigrees before you buy or put down a deposit, isn't being forthcoming about their breeding practices.


----------



## Ktes (Nov 9, 2008)

Thank you all for the responses. I feel a bit more knowledgeable then before. I am glad i found this place before i did an impulsive buy. My excitement for getting my first dog, was clouding my common sense. I wasn't even thinking about all these questions i should be asking the breeders.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

First off welcome to all the new members ...2nd there is no such thing as an "english cream" that is a marketing ploy :doh:....A golden is a golden regardless of where it was whelped...back to banging my head on the wall :banghead:


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Ktes said:


> Thank you all for the responses. I feel a bit more knowledgeable then before. I am glad i found this place before i did an impulsive buy. My excitement for getting my first dog, was clouding my common sense. I wasn't even thinking about all these questions i should be asking the breeders.


 
Welcome!!! :wavey: So glad you found us! The puppy search can be daunting for sure but doing your homework will save you a lot of potential heartache and stress down the road. You've already gotten some great advice here! Keep us posted on your search and good luck!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I believe Woodwinds has a web site. I think the breeder is part of the Hudson Valley GR Club. I believe I spoke with her when I was looking for a pup and brought Tucker home. 

I'd do research on ALL the breeders recommended, even Woodwinds. A responsible breeder likes a responsible owner and they are not offended by asking "smart" questions. If they are, run! It's been awhile since I've looked for a pup, but I sure love Rhemy! She's the GR that trains outside my window.

I believe from this list Woodwinds is in West Sprinfield. Check out references for anyone on this list you may be interested in speaking to. I think Cloverdale is another that I've heard good things about. In fact, the breeder contacted me about a pup she had, but we had already given Tucker a home. 
http://www.goldenbreedersresource.org/northeast2.html


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

arcane said:


> First off welcome to all the new members ...2nd there is no such thing as an "english cream" that is a marketing ploy :doh:....A golden is a golden regardless of where it was whelped...back to banging my head on the wall :banghead:


Exactly. It is not even color/colour. And to even mention it at all is, in my opinion, playing the marketing ploy... unless it is to educate people thta there is no such thing. 

Also, please, when looking at clearances, look at least 3 generations back to find clearances on sire/dam, grandsire/granddam, and great grandsire, great granddam.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> Also, please, when looking at clearances, look at least 3 generations back to find clearances on sire/dam, grandsire/granddam, and great grandsire, great granddam.


added note: NOT ALL breeders have every clearance on OFA...I know I don't...that is not saying I don't have them. They are provided to each and every inq that comes to my home. So with that said claiming that if they aren't listed on OFA, then said breeder is a bad breeder is false information.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

arcane said:


> added note: NOT ALL breeders have every clearance on OFA...I know I don't...that is not saying I don't have them. They are provided to each and every inq that comes to my home. So with that said claiming that if they aren't listed on OFA, then said breeder is a bad breeder is false information.


THis is true. I prefer that clearances be put into OFA as a means of being able to do better research when planning breedings, and personally, I really don't know why a breeder would not utilize OFA.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> THis is true. I prefer that clearances be put into OFA as a means of being able to do better research when planning breedings, and personally, I really don't know why a breeder would not utilize OFA.


well I know in my case its strictly that I haven't gotten my forms sent in to OFA for hearts and Cerf for eyes. My hips/elbows are done OVC so that database is very slow for adding online information...just procrastination on my part...I know bad bad...


----------



## avincent52 (Jul 23, 2008)

Here's was my guideline in choosing a breeder--I picked the one that told me what I needed to know rather than what I wanted to hear.
Every golden retriever puppy is cute. And most parents are pretty. Unscrupulous breeders take advantage of this. 
Getting these clearances, as well as the sense that the breeder is breeding for temperament and longevity, will help your odds of getting a dog that's healthy and good-tempered.
And even if you're not showing your dog, the best breeders do compete because it keeps them honest. They have to breed more thoughtfully with an eye toward improving their lines.
You can do your homework now, and find a great breeder. Or you could not and a year from now find yourself looking for the best hip surgeon, or the best behaviorist.
It should be easier than this, I agree, but you're doing the right thing and you've come to the right place for support and information.

allen


----------



## GramercyLily (Aug 19, 2008)

When we were looking for a breeder, we put together a detailed interview guide and set up conference calls with each breeder. This was particularly important for breeders who were far away - as it saved us some time! We were particularly interested in what breeders wanted to know about us, as we felt this would be a good indication of how careful they are about placing puppies. We also asked for references and had phone interviews and email exchanges with owners of previous litters as well. It was a bit of a process, but we think it paid off!

And a word on clearances... I have never shown or bred a dog in my life, but just be warned that just because a puppy's parents have all the right clearances does not necessarily mean your puppy will be free of issues. Unfortunately, there is no 100% guarantee (as we learned with our Murphy, who despite 3 hip surgeries, lived a happy life of 15 years). 

Our Lily is a very light girl (I won't say "English Cream" for fear of the wrath!) who we bought from a breeder many states away - and we live in NY. 

Good luck with your search


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

GramercyLily said:


> Our Lily is a very light girl (I won't say "English Cream" for fear of the wrath!)


And she is quite the looker. I would refer to her as a "creme" color :satan:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Right or wrong, when you use the term English Creme, everyone knows exactly what you mean!


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

You didn't mention where in NY - Chris Miele has the english types - she's north of NYC. I don't think she has any litters planned right now but I'm sure she could help you find a breeder...GRCA breeder referral is a good resource too - beware of the folks breeding "rare cream" or "rare english cream" retrievers charging a premium. The english style is different than the American style (they look different - just as some of the field-bred goldens look different than the bench style goldens). Yes, the English stock are somewhat lighter - but breeding specifically for color (and not everything else that should be considered) isn't the way to go - there are a couple of "breeders" in NY who do breed the "whites or creams" for color - exclusively for the pet market...I think some people mentioned above that "english cream" is mainly a marketing ploy. Goldens range in color from light to dark - some lines (american and english lines) are naturally lighter than others - and some are darker...Do your homework (as with anything really) and make some calls.

Erica


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

MurphyTeller said:


> You didn't mention where in NY - Chris Miele has the english types - she's north of NYC. I don't think she has any litters planned right now but I'm sure she could help you find a breeder...GRCA breeder referral is a good resource too - beware of the folks breeding "rare cream" or "rare english cream" retrievers charging a premium. The english style is different than the American style (they look different) and yes, they are somewhat lighter - but breeding specifically for color (and not everything else that should be considered) isn't the way to go - there are a couple of "breeders" in NY who do breed the "whites or creams" for color - exclusively for the pet market...Do your homework (as with anything really) and make some calls.
> 
> Erica


Chris could be a wonderful reference-she is a past president of the GRCA, and did a wonderful presentation at the St Louis National Specialty on form and function. I believe her email is [email protected]

These are also good starting points:

www.grca.org

and 

http://www.goldenbreedersresource.org/ Just be careful with this one-some of the kennels listed are great and others, not so much.


----------



## GramercyLily (Aug 19, 2008)

AmbikaGR said:


> And she is quite the looker. I would refer to her as a "creme" color :satan:


Well, you make me want to post more pictures of her !


----------



## Ktes (Nov 9, 2008)

Thank you all for your help. After sending out a few emails and making some calls, i picked my breeder. One of the members here suggested her. Their called darrowby and located in upstate NY. After talking to her, i knew she was the one. I'm extremely excited, but the wait will be a pretty while, late winter or early spring. I will keep updating as i get more information. Thank you all again, I wouldve been completely lost without everyones help here.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Wishing you all the best. I don't think I know of the breeder you mentioned, but I certainly don't know them all.


----------



## Ktes (Nov 9, 2008)

The anticipation is already killing me and i still have 3 to 4 months to go. I already have the urge to start buying up stuff. Now I just have to come up with a good name. Heres a picture of the dad, falleur's Nelson.


----------



## avincent52 (Jul 23, 2008)

You can come buy stuff for my puppy which gets here in about seven weeks.

Time will fly, don't worry.
allen


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Ktes said:


> The anticipation is already killing me and i still have 3 to 4 months to go. I already have the urge to start buying up stuff. Now I just have to come up with a good name. Heres a picture of the dad, falleur's Nelson.


congrats on your choice...Does the litter have a theme? That may help us with name suggestions


----------



## Ktes (Nov 9, 2008)

avincent52 said:


> You can come buy stuff for my puppy which gets here in about seven weeks.
> 
> Time will fly, don't worry.
> allen


If everything goes as planned. Ill buy a treat for your dog and a beer for you, for the recommendation. That's if i still have any money left in my wallet lol.


----------



## avincent52 (Jul 23, 2008)

Ktes said:


> If everything goes as planned. Ill buy a treat for your dog and a beer for you, for the recommendation. That's if i still have any money left in my wallet lol.


Don't worry about the beer. Just some dog treats. And chew bone. And a Coach collar. And a crate. And some of that stuff that gets the pee smell off the carpet. And...

As far as the name, I'll graciously accept the honor of naming the puppy after me. 

*Darrowby's Liberal Whack Job
*
(as some guy called me on Halloween after seeing my Sarah Palin jack-o-lantern.)


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

avincent52 said:


> [BDarrowby's Liberal Whack Job


Avincent, what would I do without you? That was a funny post.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> Avincent, what would I do without you? That was a funny post.


Everytime I see his name on a post I know to expect a good laugh. 

Congrats on selecting a breeder! As Allen said time will fly by.


----------



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

Ktes said:


> Thank you all for your help. After sending out a few emails and making some calls, i picked my breeder. One of the members here suggested her. Their called darrowby and located in upstate NY. After talking to her, i knew she was the one. I'm extremely excited, but the wait will be a pretty while, late winter or early spring. I will keep updating as i get more information. Thank you all again, I wouldve been completely lost without everyones help here.


 Great choice!! Benny is a Darrowby pup. He is amazing and Sallie and Dennis were great to work with. You can contact me if you have any questions. I'm so jealous, I would love a Nelson pup. Is your pup from the Nelson/Bracken litter? Were they born yet???


----------



## Ktes (Nov 9, 2008)

skeller said:


> Great choice!! Benny is a Darrowby pup. He is amazing and Sallie and Dennis were great to work with. You can contact me if you have any questions. I'm so jealous, I would love a Nelson pup. Is your pup from the Nelson/Bracken litter? Were they born yet???


My puppy is due to be born in late feb, early march. Got a long and exciting wait ahead of me. Killing the time by trying to find the perfect name and getting the shopping list prepared. it will be nelson/lieu lieu. How was your puppy when you brought him home? Did he adjust quickly? When the litter is born i plan on visiting to bring some toys, so when we take it home it will have something familiar with it.


----------



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

Ktes said:


> My puppy is due to be born in late feb, early march. Got a long and exciting wait ahead of me. Killing the time by trying to find the perfect name and getting the shopping list prepared. it will be nelson/lieu lieu. How was your puppy when you brought him home? Did he adjust quickly? When the litter is born i plan on visiting to bring some toys, so when we take it home it will have something familiar with it.


 He was great when we brought him home. He made an amazing adjustment. So sweet, slept throught the night from the second night home. He was also house trained so quickly. I think that Darrowby Goldens are very true to the breed. Are you getting a male or female? I'm sure Sallie has a theme for the litter, but you can call your dog whatever you like. 
Where do you live in NY?


----------



## Ktes (Nov 9, 2008)

skeller said:


> He was great when we brought him home. He made an amazing adjustment. So sweet, slept throught the night from the second night home. He was also house trained so quickly. I think that Darrowby Goldens are very true to the breed. Are you getting a male or female? I'm sure Sallie has a theme for the litter, but you can call your dog whatever you like.
> Where do you live in NY?


I actually had no preference to a boy or a girl, all i told her is i wanted a healthy and loving puppy to take home. I just feel when we go see the liter, i'll be drawn to a certain puppy and feel like this is the one for me. I live in the brooklyn area.


----------



## DianeD (Jul 12, 2007)

Congratulations - just saw this post -- we have a Lieu Lieu/Cessna boy, Chase, born last October. Plus we just got Bloomers (retired 7 year old) from Darrowby. You will be very happy - Chase is a smart, sweet boy (and gorgeous of course!). Nelson is magnificent. 

Diane


----------



## june007 (Jan 3, 2009)

WLR said:


> Not sure which end of New York youre at but in NJ I would recomend Gold Rush where my Piper and Videochick's Ginger came from. (The're sisters)


 hi....could you kindly give me a call...im contemplating a gold rush puppy....my name is june weiss i can be reached at 201-681-5778. id appreciate your wisdom


----------



## june007 (Jan 3, 2009)

*darrowby*

does darrowby have a website or number anyone? thank you


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

june007 said:


> does darrowby have a website or number anyone? thank you


http://www.darrowby.com/


----------



## june007 (Jan 3, 2009)

thank youfor the number


----------



## Jilly66 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Nelson question*

I found your post and had to ask a question. I am in Texas and a very reputable breeder here has puppies that Nelson sired. We are thinking of getting one. We already have a 1 year old golden from the same breeder who awesome and we thought we'd add to our brood. I would appreciate any info on Nelson and Darrowby that you could provide. It sounds like they are top notch.


----------



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

Jilly66 said:


> I found your post and had to ask a question. I am in Texas and a very reputable breeder here has puppies that Nelson sired. We are thinking of getting one. We already have a 1 year old golden from the same breeder who awesome and we thought we'd add to our brood. I would appreciate any info on Nelson and Darrowby that you could provide. It sounds like they are top notch.


Benny is a Darrowby pup, he will be a year old in February. He is a wonderful puppy, very smart and loyal. We were very pleased with Darrowby, Sallie and Dennis were so nice to deal with. Good luck.


----------

